# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Sexvraag!

## jorg

ik ben 15 en heb echt zin in sex 
ik wou afspreken met iemand maar telkens komen ze niet of wat dan ook
wat zou ik moeten doen ? :$
of zou er iemand me kunnen helpen :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Jorg,
Zou je niet eerst een leuke vriendin zoeken???
Dat lijkt me je enige kans momenteel...en de meest logische ook?!

Sterkte en succes
Agnes Xx

Ps;je post verplaatst van Sexualiteit-vrouwelijke klachten naar hier;Sexualiteit-mannelijke klachten...hier hoort jouw vraag thuis!

----------


## Nikky278

Een vriendin lijkt mij ook de beste optie. Zoiets kun je niet afdwingen, het gebeurt als het daar tijd voor is. Dus maak je er niet te druk om, komt vanzelf  :Smile: 

Xx Nikky.

----------


## jorg

ja maar ik heb echt zin en ik ben geen maagt meer wat kan ik hier aan doen ? :$
want klaarkomen helpt even en dan heb ik weer zin  :Frown:

----------


## snipper

Nou ik heb nou toch echt een goeie tip voor je, Jorg. Kamfer werkt libido-verlagend. Dus even naar een winkel waar ze homeopathische middeltjes verkopen en that's it. En verder: Kom op zeg, waarschijnlijk heeft elke jongen van 15 hetzelfde. Vette pech.

----------


## jessicaanthonio

hahaha, pcies!
Of ga van je zakgeld ff retourtje amsterdam!
Sex kun je niet afdwingen, als de meiden niet willen... tsja, je bent nog jong, je kan de rest van je leven nog sex hebben

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Jorg,

Dwing het zeker niet af. Kom op, je bent pas 15 jaar!! Je hebt nog alle tijd van de wereld, jongen. En dat de meiden afhaken als je met ze afspreekt vind ik ergens ook wel logisch. Ik denk dat die meiden het ook wel door hebben dat jij alleen maar met ze naar bed wil. Wacht gewoon totdat je een vriendin hebt, en doe het tot die tijd lekker met je eigen handen.  :Wink:

----------


## mokkje

HOoi..

Wat iedereen ( zoek een vriendin ) 
hebben ze gelijkt maar toch ga iets anders zeggen...XD

nou kijk ik ken ook iemand een vriend van mij en die is een jaar ouder dan mij
en die is ook 15 nou wat denk je wat hij van me wou ( raad eens )
en weet je de meeste meisje willen het vaak ook niet als het alleen om de sex
gaat je met gewoon ff wachten

of koop een leuk speeltje  :Big Grin: 


Ik ben zelf nog maagd en ik heb er soms ook wel zin in enzo
maar ik denk altijd ik heb de tijd 
duz ik wacht gewoon op het 'moment'

maar dan moet het ook heel Romantisch zijn Vindt je ook niet?

maarja

Veel Suc6 er mee 

en hoop dat je snel een vriendin krijgt ;-)

Xx Mokkje

----------


## Khenji

*Dag jorg ...

Wat mokkje zegt is waar ... De meeste meisjes willen eerst een relatie voor ze 'het' willen doe... Maar je gaat me niet vertellen dat je niemand kent (een meisje dan) die met hetzelfde probleem zit... Ik heb zeker wel in heel men msn lijst een 10-tal meisjes die gwn eens naar bed willen gaan om gewoon een hun goesting te krijgen en verder geen relatie willen ... Wat je kunt doen is iemand die je kent en weet dat die single is , vragen of ze je 'fuckbuddy' wilt zijn. (vooral op voorhand weten of ze single is of niet anders kun je wel eens iets meemaken *

----------


## mokkje

Vindt ik ook

Xx

----------

